# اللجهة المصرية : يحايل



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

ايش معنى كلمة يحايلني 

كما قالت ام كلثوم 
ياما الشوق حاول يحايلني
واقوله روح يا عذاب


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،

 المِحايْلة في العامية المصرية هي الإلحاح -بِلُطف- على شخص لإقناعه بقبول شيء أو عمل شيء.​


----------

